# Judge allows criminal case against John Edwards to proceed



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Politico


Judge allows criminal case against John Edwards to proceed Reuters - Ned Barnett, Colleen Jenkins - ‎15 minutes ago‎

This undated US federal government handout booking image, obtained by Reuters from the US Marshals Service June 15, 2011, shows former Senator John Edwards (D-NC) after his arrest on federal charges.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

He's a jerk. I hope he gets time just based on the fact that he's such a slimey weasel.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This a-hole is not news any longer.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Source: Edwards Has Life-Threatening Heart Condition*

*(CNN) -- *A federal judge disclosed former presidential candidate John Edwards has a life-threatening heart condition, a court source confirmed to CNN.
Edwards had sought a delay in his criminal corruption trial, scheduled to begin later this month.Attorneys and a federal judge were expected to meet in a North Carolina courtroom Friday afternoon for a status hearing regarding the pending trial of Edwards, a former U.S. senator.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/30208539/detail.html#ixzz1jNGPZMf6​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trial begins for former Democratic senator and presidential candidate John Edwards, accused of using campaign money to hide affair with his mistress, Rielle Hunter, with prosecutors describing him as a 'master manipulator.'


*VIDEO: Opening Arguments Begin in John Edwards Trial *


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CBS News 
*Aide: Edwards doubted he fathered mistress' baby*
Fox News - ‎13 minutes ago‎

GREENSBORO, NC - John Edwards' first reaction when he learned his mistress may be pregnant was to downplay the chances he was the father, calling the woman a "crazy slut," his former close campaign aide testified Tuesday.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_AP_
*Edwards: I Did An Awful Lot Wrong*

John Edwards says 'no one else responsible for my sins' after judge declares mistrial in federal corruption trial. The jury reached a not guilty verdict on one count, but failed to reach a verdict on remaining five felony counts charging that $1 million from two political supporters was used to cover up an affair.


*VIDEO: 'I Am Responsible for My Sins,' Edwards Says*
| *Full Coverage: **John Edwards*


----------

